# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  ilium boldebal-h - real or fake?

## Gruesome

Does this ring any bells for anyone?

----------


## Agent Smith

don't see these much but your good to go bro enjoy.

peace

----------

